# Relay for life bike 2010 build up.



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

It's that time of the year again. Building another relay for life bike. 100% of the money raised will go to the American cancer society. This year it's a 26" beach cruiser. Something diferent. If you are willing to help out, I need parts. I have wheels tires and well the frame. Anything will help.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i got a crank and some pedals that i can give u


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 07:41 PM~17002581
> *It's that time of the year again. Building another relay for life bike. 100% of the money raised will go to the American cancer society. This year it's a 26" beach cruiser. Something diferent. If you are willing to help out, I need parts. I have wheels tires and well the frame. Anything will help.
> *


new to this so how does this work ??


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I stated today. Did some of the frame mods, will post pics as soon as I get home, went out for dinner. Thanks for checking out the topic.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 07:52 PM~17002723
> *new to this so how does this work ??
> *


This is the second year I do this. Bike is built with all donated parts. What ever I can't get donated I will buy. Last year we raised close to $2,200. This year we hope to raise more. Will get more into detail after dinner.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 25 2010, 07:47 PM~17002670
> *i got a crank and some pedals that i can give u
> *


Thanks mike.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 07:58 PM~17002793
> *This is the second year I do this. Bike is built with all donated parts. What ever I can't get donated I will buy. Last year we raised close to $2,200. This year we hope to raise more. Will get more into detail after dinner.
> *


oh so is like a raffle ?? once the bike is built you raffle it off :dunno:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 07:41 PM~17002581
> *It's that time of the year again. Building another relay for life bike. 100% of the money raised will go to the American cancer society. This year it's a 26" beach cruiser. Something diferent. If you are willing to help out, I need parts. I have wheels tires and well the frame. Anything will help.
> *


I don't have nothen for a 26 inch.. let me look around see what I can help with..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 08:07 PM~17002918
> *oh so is like a raffle ?? once the bike is built you raffle it off  :dunno:
> *


thats right. ones its all done then we start to sell the tickets.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 08:08 PM~17002937
> *I don't have nothen for a 26 inch.. let me look around see what I can help with..
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here is a pic of last years bike. 










on last year build some people helped out. 
jagster: sprocket
poison831: tires, fenders, steering wheel, 
clounconfusion: can't remember sorry mikey.
el_raider: hook me up with a body shop.
masters autobody: did paint job
adolfo: graphics
mike sings: paint striping
the rest my wife and me paid for. 
if i forgot anyone i'm sorry.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

staring point:

































































any comments are welcomed. thanks for taking the time to check out our topic.


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 10:20 PM~17004509
> *staring point:
> 
> 
> ...


lo0king good can't wait to
see it done


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 10:01 PM~17004355
> *thats right. ones its all done then we start to sell the tickets.
> *


koo.. I'll help with something and I'll also boy some tickets..


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

I'll see what my brother has. I'll get a few tickets when they are available too.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 10:20 PM~17004509
> *staring point:
> 
> 
> ...



hurry up and get it done :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 26 2010, 06:04 PM~17011430
> *I'll see what my brother has. I'll get a few tickets when they are available too.
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 26 2010, 08:28 PM~17012704
> *hurry up and get it done  :biggrin:
> *


Soon.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Took a couple of days off from the bike, to develop my plasma cutting skills. Will be back at it again this week. Thanks to everyone that is helping with this build. And thanks for checking out this topic.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 11:20 PM~17004509
> *staring point:
> 
> 
> ...


:drama:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 08:44 PM~17012862
> *Soon.
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got some new updates will post soon, have to find my camara cable.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 10:39 PM~17039764
> *Got some new updates will post soon, have to find my camara cable.
> *


wanna borrow mines :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2010, 10:14 PM~17040291
> *wanna borrow mines  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro for the offer. i found it.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 29 2010, 10:23 AM~17033030
> *:biggrin:
> *


sorry jesse didnt get a chance to climb the avacado tree today was working on the bike. hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here are the new pics. 








































































might do a little more tomorrow.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 11:46 PM~17040624
> *here are the new pics.
> 
> 
> ...


nice :drama: I see ur plasma practice cuts


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2010, 11:42 PM~17041058
> *nice :drama: I see ur plasma practice cuts
> *


yep i still need more practice. i got some scrap metal to practice on.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms+Mar 29 2010, 10:39 PM~17040559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ta chingon


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 30 2010, 10:28 AM~17043902
> *is all good I know u r a busy man  :biggrin:
> ta chingon
> *


thanks homie. now just have to lower the back on it, and time to start the tank. but i should have time today, i have to help my bro with his bug, but i can have him help me with the later so i wont fall of the tree.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

todays updates 




























now i have to see if i can put it all together to make sure it can ride good.
so i don't think i'll have more updates till then. 

if anyone has beach cruiser parts that they would like to donate, or sell really cheap PM me.
its for a good cause. if need to ship i'll cover freight. let me know and thanks in advance. 


thanks for the comments and for keeping this topic on top.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i'll put a list together with names and parts as i start to get them.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 25 2010, 07:47 PM~17002670
> *i got a crank and some pedals that i can give u
> *


so far this is all we have. and i have a set of rims and tires that i will use for this. 

Clown confusion: crank and pedals. thanks mike.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

This weekend going to see if I can get some springer forks so I can get this build going. If any one out there has any beach cruiser parts and would like to help let me know. Thanks


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 26 2010, 05:04 PM~17011430
> *I'll see what my brother has. I'll get a few tickets when they are available too.
> *


Sorry no parts right now but let me know when the tickets are available. Maybe this year I'll win. :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 2 2010, 08:09 PM~17081203
> *Sorry no parts right now but let me know when the tickets are available. Maybe this year I'll win.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks again bro. And no worries. I'll let you know when they are available.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice work bro I dont like the downtube flipped around that way but I respect the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 2 2010, 10:16 PM~17081777
> *
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Apr 2 2010, 09:22 PM~17081832
> *Nice work bro I dont like the downtube flipped around that way but I respect the good work.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. never done it before, wanted to try something different. thanks again.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got the springer forks today but don't like the way they look. I have to return them and get some bent forks. I'll post pics later.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 2 2010, 09:32 PM~17081904
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


puñal :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Waiting on bent forks to come in, needed to order them. Working on the tank, will post pics tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 3 2010, 03:04 PM~17086210
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> puñal  :biggrin:
> *


Qvo tocallo! :wave:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

going to see if i can get some one to cut this out for the back part of the bike, just the star, moon, and sun. if i cant get no one to do it i will end up cutting it out.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 5 2010, 09:39 PM~17107796
> *
> 
> 
> ...




JAGSTER can :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 6 2010, 10:02 AM~17111947
> *JAGSTER can  :biggrin:
> *


yep. but he is really busy.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

went to pick up the sheet metal, but was super busy at work and by the time i went to pick up the metal. shop was close. tomorrow.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 6 2010, 08:22 PM~17117639
> *yep. but he is really busy.
> *




 :biggrin: 



thx again


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Will have some updates later today. Welded the tank, put the forks and wheels to see how it will look, and it will sit really low. I like it.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

finally got those updated pics. hope you like the way its coming out.














































here are some of my equipment that are making this build possible.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

show n shine


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536128


:biggrin: 

bike is coming out sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 12 2010, 12:24 PM~17169357
> *show n shine
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536128
> :biggrin:
> ...


Thanks will see how much I have done on it and will take it out there.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 10 2010, 10:00 PM~17155796
> *finally got those updated pics. hope you like the way its coming out.
> 
> 
> ...


:drama:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yo you still want the moon/sun/star part ???? i can do it for ya


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 12 2010, 06:29 PM~17172673
> *yo you still want the moon/sun/star part ???? i can do it for ya
> *


That would be cool, I still need that. Part. Now the only thing is that this build is done by all donated parts or work. All the money raised is given to the American cancer society. If you would like to help let me know, or let me know how much would you charge me, since what I can't get donated I usually buy out of my own pocket. 


Thanks for showing your support syked1


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

how big does it got to be? let me know and if i should make it all one piece by makin a small border around to continue the sun to the stars kinda idea... pay for shipping and we will see about the cost price shouldn't be more then $20 for 2 + shipping - whats yr turn around time is there a deadline ??? i can do it n about 3 weeks is that ok?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 12 2010, 09:13 PM~17174703
> *how big does it got to be? let me know and if i should make it all one piece by makin a small border around to continue the sun to the stars kinda idea... pay for shipping and we will see about the cost price shouldn't be more then $20 for 2 + shipping - whats yr turn around time is there a deadline ??? i can do it n about 3 weeks is that ok?
> *


let me get the messurements tomorrow and let you know. I think 3 weeks is enough time. I'm trying to get all the metal work done asap. But I can wait. Again I want to thank you for showing interest in the build. Thank you.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

have a seat yet?? i may have an extra one in my garage..ill check to make sure


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 12 2010, 09:13 PM~17174703
> *how big does it got to be? let me know and if i should make it all one piece by makin a small border around to continue the sun to the stars kinda idea... pay for shipping and we will see about the cost price shouldn't be more then $20 for 2 + shipping - whats yr turn around time is there a deadline ??? i can do it n about 3 weeks is that ok?
> *


I'll cover the money n shipping fer this items since I don't have any bike parts to donate.. so syked1 send me the bill on this..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok will do - just get at me by pm with the measurements and the thickness and ill bang it out asap


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 12 2010, 10:05 PM~17175316
> *have a seat yet?? i may have an extra one in my garage..ill check to make sure
> *


I don't have a seat yet. Thanks. Let me know.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 12 2010, 10:14 PM~17175399
> *I'll cover the money n shipping fer this items since I don't have any bike parts to donate.. so syked1 send me the bill on this..
> *


Thanks latino66 for your help.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 04:30 AM~17176602
> *ok will do - just get at me by pm with the measurements and the thickness and ill bang it out asap
> *


Will do homie thanks alot.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 13 2010, 06:01 AM~17176821
> *I don't have a seat yet. Thanks. Let me know.
> *


i got one just in case


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 12 2010, 09:40 PM~17175045
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: To you to for your great work.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 12 2010, 10:14 PM~17175399
> *I'll cover the money n shipping fer this items since I don't have any bike parts to donate.. so syked1 send me the bill on this..
> *





:angry: u beat me 2 it :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cant wait to see it done


----------



## nvr.2.low (Mar 30, 2010)

what type of seat are you looking for?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nvr.2.low_@Apr 13 2010, 11:46 AM~17179241
> *what type of seat are you looking for?
> *


Just a clean cruiser seat.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 13 2010, 10:13 AM~17178523
> *:angry:  u beat me 2 it  :biggrin:
> *


Sprocket homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool so if Latino66 gets the bill for the cut outs, "El Raider" do yall want me to do the sproket and grab that bill?? its $40 + $5-$10 shipping about

or ill make a package deal $20 + $40 cuts and sproket + $20 shipping = $80 total even and yall can split it


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 04:01 PM~17181728
> *cool so if Latino66 gets the bill for the cut outs, "El Raider" do yall want me to do the sproket and grab that bill?? its $40 + $5-$10 shipping about
> 
> or ill make a package deal $20 + $40 cuts and sproket + $20 shipping = $80 total even and yall can split it
> *


wouldn't know how to split it..don't know where he at.lol. you can send the whole pacage to Madrigal customs though.. in same box maybe to save on some shipping fees.. Might be better you get my bill and hims gets his..  and shipping you can just combine it , like I said them going same place hold on to all till is all ready I would think. and ship as a whole..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 13 2010, 09:20 PM~17183325
> *wouldn't know how to split it..don't know where he at.lol. you can send the whole pacage to Madrigal customs though.. in same box maybe to save on some shipping fees.. Might be better you get my bill and hims gets his..   and shipping you can just combine it , like I said them going same place hold on to all till is all ready I would think. and ship as a whole..
> *



what i meant was ill make it 1 package, ship it to MAG... and yall pay $40 a piece to me separately  exactly


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who is showing interest in this build. Thanks again. Do to the weather I haven't been working on the bike. This week I hope I can finish the tank and clean up all the welds. Will post pics later this week.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 07:38 PM~17184279
> *what i meant was ill make it 1 package, ship it to MAG... and yall pay $40 a piece to me separately   exactly
> *



thx but I got JAGSTER to donate the sproket :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok kool


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 13 2010, 06:01 AM~17176821
> *I don't have a seat yet. Thanks. Let me know.
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

looking good an the donated parts, this is a list of stuff i still need. 

Chain
light
seat post
bottom bearings
chain guard
pedals
kick stand (probably a 7" since its slammed)
cruiser seat
i think there is more but can't remember.

this is a list of things already being donated
sheet metal: Arellano fabrication Salinas Cali.
rear star/moon/sun insert. (syked1 and latino66 )
crank (clownconfusion)
fenders (poor_boys)
sprocket (el_raider and jagster)
seat post clamp, and goose neck (elspock84)
striping (chamuco61)

i'll be buying the pain, primer, bondo, clear. 
handle bars, i might make some custom ones. 


i want to thank everyone that is showing support. thanks. also for taking the time to check out my topic.

if you want to ship the parts to me please ship to: if you want i can cover the shipping just let me know.

Jose m. madrigal
706 elkington ave
salinas c.a. 93905


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 14 2010, 10:39 AM~17190162
> *thx but I got JAGSTER to donate the sproket  :biggrin:
> *


wow..Jagster.. donating.. koo


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 07:54 PM~17195000
> *looking good an the donated parts, this is a list of stuff i still need.
> 
> Chain
> ...


i got an orginal schwinn seat postclamp


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 14 2010, 09:50 PM~17197813
> *wow..Jagster.. donating.. koo
> *


Yes he did the sprocket last year also. 



Thanks latino66 for your donations. I really apreciated. 
If still interested on that other deal let me know I can hook you up.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2010, 09:57 PM~17197878
> *i got an orginal schwinn seat postclamp
> 
> 
> ...


If you want that will work. I can pay for shipping if you want.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 11:04 PM~17197952
> *If you want that will work. I can pay for shipping if you want.
> *


come on bro its about bout donating for a good cause. pm me ur info ill ship it out. ill check if i got any thing else laying around.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2010, 10:10 PM~17198027
> *come on bro its about bout donating for a good cause. pm me ur info ill ship it out. ill check if i got any thing else laying around.
> *


Thanks so much bro.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok just came back from da garage i found 2 diffrent necks. one is an old style wald its new. the other one is a lil bit fancier has the 2 allen bolts to tighten up the handle bars. which ever one you want its urs along wit the seat clamp. if your gonna paint it let me know that way i can sand blast it at work before i send it out.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2010, 10:45 PM~17198366
> *ok just came back from da garage i found 2 diffrent necks. one is an old style wald its new. the other one is a lil bit fancier has the 2 allen bolts to tighten up the handle bars. which ever one you want its urs along wit the seat clamp. if your gonna paint it let me know that way i can sand blast it at work before i send it out.
> 
> 
> ...


i think this one is good. thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 11:53 PM~17198426
> *i think this one is good. thanks
> *


ill mail these out tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2010, 10:58 PM~17198472
> *ill mail these out tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thank you bro so much. this will help alot cause i can work on the handle bars, after this.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 15 2010, 12:00 AM~17198483
> *thank you bro so much. this will help alot cause i can work on the handle bars, after this.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 06:54 PM~17195000
> *looking good an the donated parts, this is a list of stuff i still need.
> 
> Chain
> ...


all updated


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

on its way to you :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2010, 10:00 AM~17201094
> *on its way to you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




eres chingon


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hey Jose you know I got some one to paint 4 free  we might just have to push him a little :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup jess


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 06:54 PM~17195000
> *looking good an the donated parts, this is a list of stuff i still need.
> 
> Chain
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

let me know bout the seat i can give it to jesse on sunday and the crank


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 15 2010, 10:30 AM~17201380
> *sup jess
> *



was up Mickey ready 4 this weekend? r u going 2 both shows?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 15 2010, 10:32 AM~17201400
> *was up Mickey ready 4 this weekend? r u going 2 both shows?
> *


im not shure yet


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 15 2010, 10:33 AM~17201417
> *im not shure yet
> *




well LIL RAIDER will be out there and no I won't make you park on the other side of it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 15 2010, 10:35 AM~17201435
> *well LIL RAIDER will be out there and no I won't make you park on the other side of it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i knew this was coming lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 15 2010, 10:36 AM~17201443
> *i knew this was coming lol
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

last year build 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139



I think 2011 should be a trike :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

The parts will be there saturday


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 15 2010, 11:13 AM~17201233
> *eres chingon
> *


Soy una verga enforma de clavo


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 15 2010, 10:31 AM~17201395
> *let me know bout the seat i can give it to jesse on sunday and the crank
> *


Mike that will work perfect. Go ahead and give it to Jesse (no ****) I'll have him take the fittings I was telling you about. Thanks.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

looking good an the donated parts, this is a list of stuff i still need. 

Chain
light
seat post
bottom bearings
chain guard
pedals

i think there is more but can't remember.

this is a list of things already being donated
sheet metal: Arellano fabrication Salinas Cali.
rear star/moon/sun insert. (syked1 and latino66 )
crank, and seat (clownconfusion)
fenders, and kick stand(poor_boys)
sprocket (el_raider and jagster)
seat post clamp, and goose neck (elspock84)
striping (chamuco61)

i'll be buying the pain, primer, bondo, clear. 
handle bars, i might make some custom ones. 


i want to thank everyone that is showing support. thanks. also for taking the time to check out my topic.

if you want to ship the parts to me please ship to: if you want i can cover the shipping just let me know.

Jose m. madrigal
706 elkington ave
salinas c.a. 93905


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2010, 10:00 AM~17201094
> *on its way to you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks elspock84.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 15 2010, 09:49 PM~17207499
> *thanks elspock84.
> *


U need any flake


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2010, 09:41 PM~17208220
> *U need any flake
> *


Purple flake.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 15 2010, 08:46 PM~17207468
> *looking good an the donated parts, this is a list of stuff i still need.
> 
> Chain
> ...


i got an extra chain in my garage, ill send that out to you this weekend!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 15 2010, 10:56 PM~17208417
> *Purple flake.
> *


I got u hold on bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

which one you want??


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2010, 10:40 PM~17208998
> *which one you want??
> 
> 
> ...


I would say the one on the right.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 16 2010, 06:52 AM~17210321
> *I would say the one on the right.
> *


on its way brother


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

oh and if you need any other colors let me know i might have it in da box :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2010, 10:05 AM~17212109
> *on its way brother
> 
> 
> ...


This one will work perfect. Since I want to do some old school flaked out graphics. 

Thanks.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

send me a updated list, i can see what i can do for ya! deadline?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 16 2010, 11:45 AM~17212440
> *This one will work perfect. Since I want to do some old school flaked out graphics.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


  any other color you can think of? i got some neon pink also :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2010, 11:45 AM~17212948
> *send me a updated list, i can see what i can do for ya! deadline?
> *


Will do as soon as I get home. The deadline would end of may early June, since I want to take it on a protional tour to some show. I belive the relay for life is late July. 




I'll get the date so I can post it.


Thanks.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2010, 11:50 AM~17212984
> *  any other color you can think of? i got some neon pink also  :biggrin:
> *


I think that's it. Last year the bike was white with a purple pearl, but ended up putting so pink pearl, and then it looked pink. This year shooting for silver with purple fleked graphics and a purple pearl. I think I'll hold off on the pink this year. Thanks.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 16 2010, 05:55 PM~17214317
> *I think that's it. Last year the bike was white with a purple pearl, but ended up putting so pink pearl, and then it looked pink. This year shooting for silver with purple fleked graphics and a purple pearl.  I think I'll hold off on the pink this year. Thanks.
> *



me to if you want i have a few mixes of flakes

Silver mix - contains: silver, gold, and copper - all about equal amounts of each

Blue Mix: silver, blue, either dark blue or purple - all about equal amounts of each

Rainbow mix: Silver, Aqua, red

pure Aqua


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 16 2010, 05:15 PM~17215507
> *me to if you want i have a few mixes of flakes
> 
> Silver mix - contains: silver, gold, and copper  - all about equal amounts of each
> ...


I think for now it's cool. But thanks so much for the offer. If I change my mind I'll let you know.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

This weekend I'm really hoping to finish all the metal work on the tank. I'll post pics.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 16 2010, 08:34 PM~17215646
> *I think for now it's cool. But thanks so much for the offer. If I change my mind I'll let you know.
> *


it will be half price if you do later on  $10 

an OZ any color or combo of 2x half oz's


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 16 2010, 04:50 PM~17214290
> *Will do as soon as I get home. The deadline would end of may early June, since I want to take it on a protional tour to some show. I belive the relay for life is late July.
> I'll get the date so I can post it.
> Thanks.
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2010, 10:40 PM~17208998
> *which one you want??
> 
> 
> ...


Me likey the one on the right...( no ****)..flake color looks hella sick.. can't wait to see on the bike..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 16 2010, 11:53 PM~17218233
> *Me likey the one on the right...( no ****)..flake color looks hella sick.. can't wait to see on the bike..
> *


i used this flake on a bike i built last yr its bling flake.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2010, 11:16 PM~17218456
> *i used this flake on a bike i built last yr its bling flake.
> 
> 
> ...


sick looking bike..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 17 2010, 12:18 AM~17218468
> *sick looking bike..
> *


thanks bro built it for some neighborhood kids who where going around da block trying to cut grass so they could make money for me to build them a bike. so i ended up doing all the metal work and paint for free just had them buy their own bondo and had them sand it all by themselves. :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2010, 11:28 PM~17218548
> *thanks bro built it for some neighborhood kids who where going around da block trying to cut grass so they could make money for me to build them a bike. so i ended up doing all the metal work and paint for free just had them buy their own bondo and had them sand it all by themselves.  :biggrin:
> *


That is good bro. Keep on doing good deeds. We can change the world one person at a time. And again thanks for all your help.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hey the crank i have is a small one for a 20'' bike


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 17 2010, 01:37 PM~17221878
> *hey the crank i have is a small one for a 20'' bike
> *


That will work since the bike is going to sit really low.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Today I'm doing my part. There is a small show and shine to collect food and clothing to send to Mexicali to help out the people that were hit by the earthquake. I won't be able to work on the relay bike till maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 17 2010, 01:41 PM~17221895
> *That will work since the bike is going to sit really low.
> *


k


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got up really early today to put some work in on the bike. Just finished all the welding on the tank. Now just have to clean it all up. Will post pics when all done.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here are the updated for today.

















tank all welded.


























welds all clean.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

looking good an the donated parts, this is a list of stuff i still need. 

light
seat post
bottom bearings
chain guard
pedals

i think there is more but can't remember.

this is a list of things already being donated

sheet metal: Arellano fabrication Salinas Cali.

rear star/moon/sun insert. (syked1 and latino66 )

crank, and seat (clownconfusion)

fenders, and kick stand(poor_boys)

sprocket (el_raider and jagster)

seat post clamp, and goose neck, and purple flake (elspock84)

striping, Chain (chamuco61)

i'll be buying the pain, primer, bondo, clear. 
handle bars, i might make some custom ones. 


i want to thank everyone that is showing support. thanks. also for taking the time to check out my topic.

if you want to ship the parts to me please ship to: if you want i can cover the shipping just let me know.

Bike will be Silver with purple flake graphics and a purple pearl.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 12:56 AM~17233742
> *looking good an the donated parts, this is a list of stuff i still need.
> 
> light
> ...


innovative customs will sponsor these parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: good lookin out guys


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 18 2010, 11:09 PM~17233821
> *innovative customs will sponsor these parts
> *


Thanks bro. Let me know on that deal. When ever you are ready.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 18 2010, 10:51 PM~17233704
> *here are the updated for today.
> 
> 
> ...




es todo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 10:36 AM~17235749
> *Thanks bro.  Let me know on that deal. When ever you are ready.
> *


ordered the parts today,,,be here fri, then i will shipp them to you


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Did u receive the parts I sent yet?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2010, 12:29 PM~17237683
> *Did u receive the parts I sent yet?
> *


Not yet maybe today.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 12:54 PM~17237902
> *Not yet maybe today.
> *


Yes sir I got them parts in the mail today. Will post the pics soon. Thanks.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 06:50 PM~17240615
> *Yes sir I got them parts in the mail today. Will post the pics soon.  Thanks.
> *


Sweet!!! Da gooseneck has overspray nuttin a lil bit of steel wool can't fix


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2010, 06:41 PM~17241247
> *Sweet!!! Da gooseneck has overspray nuttin a lil bit of steel wool can't fix
> *


That's what I was thinking. Thanks again.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 07:51 PM~17241383
> *That's what I was thinking.  Thanks again.
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2010, 06:58 PM~17241481
> *
> *


Weather don't look to good for the next couple of days so will take a few days off, but I might do the handle bars at my work.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

parts just started to arrive thanks elpock84


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

this is a list of things already being donated

sheet metal: Arellano fabrication Salinas Cali.

rear star/moon/sun insert. (syked1 and latino66 )

crank, and seat (clownconfusion)

fenders, and kick stand(poor_boys)

sprocket (el_raider and jagster)

seat post clamp, and goose neck, and purple flake (elspock84) received today 4-19-2010

striping, Chain (chamuco61)

light, seat post, bottom bearings, chain guard, and pedals (innovative customs) 

i'll be buying the pain, primer, bondo, clear. 
handle bars, i might make some custom ones. 
i want to thank everyone that is showing support. thanks. also for taking the time to check out my topic.

if you want to ship the parts to me please ship to: if you want i can cover the shipping just let me know.

Bike will be Silver with purple flake graphics and a purple pearl.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 09:30 PM~17242410
> *parts just started to arrive thanks elpock84
> 
> 
> ...


is that enough flake bro i got more if you need it.


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

ey i Seen da frame in da laSt flica you poSted up,
it'S comin out Sicc...n how much are tha tiketS?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2010, 08:56 PM~17242776
> *is that enough flake bro i got more if you need it.
> *


Yes I think that is enough. Thanks.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 19 2010, 09:44 PM~17243565
> *ey i Seen da frame in da laSt flica you poSted up,
> it'S comin out Sicc...n how much are tha tiketS?
> *


Last year we did $5 a ticket, this year might be the same. I have a metting at the end of next month with the team that I'm building the bike for. I'll have all the info then. Thanks.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 07:33 AM~17246073
> *Last year we did $5 a ticket, this year might be the same. I have a metting at the end of next month with the team that I'm building the bike for. I'll have all the info then. Thanks.
> *


orale homie...
since its for a good cause 
forsure i'll get a couple...


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 03:15 AM~17256416
> *orale homie...
> since its for a good cause
> forsure i'll get a couple...
> *


oh i for got to mention....
im new to dis,so ull have to 
tell me how to get da ticcets...
but dont trip,i do got enuff feria for dem...


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 21 2010, 03:21 AM~17256421
> *oh i for got to mention....
> im new to dis,so ull have to
> tell me how to get da ticcets...
> ...


I'll have to get the build all done and then will work on the tickets and all the stuff. Just keep checking out the topic. As I have more info I'll be posting it up. Thanks for checking out this topic.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Today I got the part where the srping bolts onto to fit better. I'm going to make some handle bars tomorrow. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 09:00 PM~17265677
> *I'll have to get the build all done and then will work on the tickets and all the stuff. Just keep checking out the topic. As I have more info I'll be posting it up. Thanks for checking out this topic.
> *


orale homie...ill keep posted...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 09:05 PM~17265768
> *Today I got the part where the srping bolts onto to fit better. I'm going to make some handle bars tomorrow. I'll post pics tomorrow.
> *



dam forgot to check on da tickets yesterday :biggrin: 

but here's da website 

www.raffleticket.com

they got several different kinds of tickets and you can design what you want.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 22 2010, 11:38 AM~17270998
> *dam forgot to check on da tickets yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> but here's da website
> ...


Thank you Jesse. I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 22 2010, 12:28 PM~17271477
> *Thank you Jesse. I'll look into it. Thanks.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 23 2010, 03:34 PM~17282953
> *TTT
> *


Got the parts today, fenders, and kick stand thanks.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Made some handle bars at work, did a moc up on the bike put it together with the parts have showed up, I'll post pics tomorrow run out of time today got dark, and really cold.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17285401
> *Made some handle bars at work, did a moc up on the bike put it together with the parts have showed up, I'll post pics tomorrow run out of time today got dark, and really cold.
> *




bike looking good,got 2 see it today at the show n shine :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 24 2010, 06:04 PM~17290857
> *bike looking good,got 2 see it today at the show n shine  :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 24 2010, 06:07 PM~17290865
> *ANY PICS
> *



I did not took any of the bike let me call him to post oneup


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 24 2010, 06:24 PM~17290960
> *I did not took any of the bike let me call him to post oneup
> *


IGHT KO0L..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Just about to post the pics.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 24 2010, 08:19 PM~17291552
> *Just about to post the pics.
> *



waiting :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here are some pics off my phone.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

these are next to my marvin the martian cruiser to show how much lower it is.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

handle bars are 1" 304 stainless steel custom bent by me. might change them later on, but for now they are cool. just need to polish them out so they can look like chrome. as you can see bike is not complete. waiting on the rest of the parts to show up. just put it together with what i have.


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 24 2010, 08:32 PM~17291652
> *these are next to my marvin the martian cruiser to show how much lower it is.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 24 2010, 09:32 PM~17291652
> *these are next to my marvin the martian cruiser to show how much lower it is.
> 
> 
> ...


Goose kneck cleaned up good I see


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 24 2010, 08:32 PM~17291652
> *these are next to my marvin the martian cruiser to show how much lower it is.
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean homie...:thumbsup: 
it seats lower kus u ranked-bacc the 
necc???or??? :dunno: juss askin....


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 25 2010, 03:19 AM~17293834
> *looks clean homie...:thumbsup:
> it seats lower kus u ranked-bacc the
> necc???or??? :dunno:  juss askin....
> *


Yes sir. I also lowered the rear by cutting out a section behind the seat post. 

Thanks homie.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looking good


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 25 2010, 07:21 AM~17294248
> *Yes sir. I also lowered the rear by cutting out a section behind the seat post.
> 
> Thanks homie.
> *


ohh....i see...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

chain packed n ready to go out tomorow man! let me know when your ready for that pinstriping!!


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 25 2010, 10:48 PM~17302010
> *chain packed n ready to go out tomorow man! let me know when your ready for that pinstriping!!
> *


cant wait to see it... :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 25 2010, 10:48 PM~17302010
> *chain packed n ready to go out tomorow man! let me know when your ready for that pinstriping!!
> *


Cool thanks homie.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Waiting on the rest of the parts to show up so I can continue. So in the mean time I need to build a wish bone for my younger brothers truck and I also need to do some work on other projects that I have going on. Thanks to everyone that is helping out.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 25 2010, 04:34 PM~17297425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic Jesse.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 26 2010, 11:23 PM~17314281
> *Thanks for the pic Jesse.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

The weather hasn't been that good till today, but waiting on some parts so I can continue on the build. Thanks to everyone who has and is helping out.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just saw this on ebay


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2010, 11:19 PM~17348562
> *just saw this on ebay
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion it looks crazy, that would be pretty cool to own.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 02:19 AM~17348562
> *just saw this on ebay
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Never saw a 20'' tandem :wow: !!! BAD ASS


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

dat bike is sicc


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Got that chain the other day. Now just waiting on the rest of the stuff. I think within the next week or so. Thanks to everyone who has donated parts.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 4 2010, 04:28 PM~17390130
> *Got that chain the other day. Now just waiting on the rest of the stuff. I think within the next week or so. Thanks to everyone who has donated parts.
> *


in going down there on the 15 ill take the crank there


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

havent forgot about yall, just about finished the skirt design... i was thinkin bout makin it solid and have all the other elements as cut outs...gonna finish it tonight and send for cuts, takes only a week and ill have it to ship to yall


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 4 2010, 05:04 PM~17390415
> *in going down there on the 15 ill take the crank there
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: u were supposed 2 give it 2 me in Fresno


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

now just wondering if i should do the lettering too(minus the logo) or leave it out ???


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 4 2010, 05:04 PM~17390415
> *in going down there on the 15 ill take the crank there
> *


Sounds good homie.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 06:53 PM~17391437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow bro looks good.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 4 2010, 04:28 PM~17390130
> *Got that chain the other day. Now just waiting on the rest of the stuff. I think within the next week or so. Thanks to everyone who has donated parts.
> *


  ...my striping brushes are getting anxious!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 4 2010, 11:15 PM~17392601
> *Wow bro looks good.
> *


Remember its a solid piece except were the star, triangles, moon, and if you liek the lettering - i just hope it fits the frame contours right

here a better view without the example picture in the way... should i add the relay for life lettering? if so can add it quick tonight and send for working tomorrow


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

sup homie? anything you still need? the project lookin good.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 5 2010, 11:07 AM~17399307
> *sup homie?  anything you still need?  the project lookin good.
> *


thanks homie. I think that everything is covered. But if I end up needing someting I'll let you know. Again thank you


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 4 2010, 11:01 PM~17395244
> * ...my striping brushes are getting anxious!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm really hoping for no later than early June.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 04:02 AM~17396518
> *Remember its a solid piece except were the star, triangles, moon, and if you liek the lettering - i just hope it fits the frame contours right
> 
> here a better view without the example picture in the way... should i add the relay for life lettering? if so can add it quick tonight and send for working tomorrow
> ...


Looks good homie. Thank you. An yes hopefully it will fit. If not I can make it fit.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 5 2010, 01:40 PM~17400520
> *thanks homie. I think that everything is covered. But if I end up needing someting I'll let you know. Again thank you
> *


anytime.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 5 2010, 04:48 PM~17400590
> *Looks good homie. Thank you. An yes hopefully it will fit. If not I can make it fit.
> *


cool, no i laid it out so it would fit in there  ill work it now and later send you a update


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 03:05 PM~17401418
> *cool, no i laid it out so it would fit in there  ill work it now and later send you a update
> *


Cool thank you.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 4 2010, 06:53 PM~17391435
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: u were supposed 2 give it 2 me in Fresno
> *


i forgot lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 4 2010, 11:58 PM~17393403
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,SUPPORTERS,FRIENDS TO COME OUT AND GET YOUR VEHICLES WASHED FOR A GREAT CAUSE. IM SURE YOU HAVE OR KNOW SOMEONE THAT HAS LOST THERE BATTLE OR MAYBE STILL FIGHTING FOR THERE LIVES FROM CANCER.
> 
> WE DO OUR ANNUAL RELAY FOR LIFE ON JULY 10-11TH AT CAMPBELL COMMUNITY CENTER IN CAMPBELL CALIFORNIA. WE DO THIS CAR WASH EVERY YEAR AND ALSO HAVE A BAKE SALE THERE TOO SO WE COULD RAISE MONEY TO DONATE TO THE AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY TO HELP WITH CANCER AWARENESS AND CANCER TREATMENTS FOR PATIENTS IN NEED OF OUR HELP.
> ...


FYI


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 5 2010, 01:45 PM~17400561
> *I'm really hoping for no later than early June.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 05:46 PM~17402870
> *FYI
> *


Thanks homie for the info I'll try to make it out there. It's about 45 min. Away. But will look into it.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no sweat bro, no worries- i just figured since its for the same great cause and maybe some cats wont hear about it cause i saw that in the C.C. section so just spreading the good word lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bring it

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539966


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

almost done the lettering pics soon


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 6 2010, 03:04 PM~17411453
> *bring it
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539966
> ...


Lla sabes homie. I'll be all tired, and my wife will most likely be pist, since we have our show the on Saturday and this show is Sunday. But I'll be there.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 6 2010, 03:17 PM~17411563
> *almost done the lettering pics soon
> *


Thanks homie can't wait to see it.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

PARTS ORDERED!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 7 2010, 09:46 AM~17418697
> *PARTS ORDERED!
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I have an update on the sprocket for the bike. Will post a pic real soon.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here is the drawing of the sprocket for the bike. thanks joel, and el_raider


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2 looks good, cant wait to see the skirts cut


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 9 2010, 01:01 PM~17435207
> *here is the drawing of the sprocket for the bike. thanks joel, and el_raider
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 9 2010, 01:16 PM~17435317
> *x2 looks good, cant wait to see the skirts cut
> *


Can't wait also. Thanks again homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

finished skirt plates for the relay for life bike


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 09:56 PM~17461501
> *finished skirt plates for the relay for life bike
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really good homie. Thanks.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my pleasure


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

No updates yet homies. Hopefully I get more stuff in this week, then I'll have more updates. But thanks for checking out the topic.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

LET ME KNOW WEN U GET THE TIKETS !
WE WILL HAVE A RELAY FOR LIFE BOOTH AT THE WATSONVILLE RIDERS CAR SHOW MAY 23 2010 WE ALSO HAVE A TEAM FOR THE SANTA CRUZ COUNTY RELAY FOR LIFE JULY 31 COME OUT AND SUPPORT!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Going to order the raffle tickets this week. Also thinking of moving the seat post back like an inch or 1-1/2" any opinions?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 17 2010, 05:29 PM~17519345
> *LET ME KNOW WEN U GET THE TIKETS !
> WE WILL HAVE A RELAY FOR LIFE BOOTH AT THE WATSONVILLE RIDERS CAR SHOW MAY 23 2010 WE ALSO HAVE A TEAM FOR THE SANTA CRUZ COUNTY  RELAY FOR LIFE JULY 31 COME OUT AND SUPPORT!
> 
> ...


we will see you guys hopefuly on sat at our show, if not we will see you at your show on Sunday.
As for the tickets I should have them by the end of the week if not early next week.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 18 2010, 08:21 PM~17534189
> *Going to order the raffle tickets this week.  Also thinking of moving the seat post back like an inch or 1-1/2" any opinions?
> *



yeah my opinion is 2 leave it alone :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 18 2010, 09:21 PM~17534189
> *Going to order the raffle tickets this week.  Also thinking of moving the seat post back like an inch or 1-1/2" any opinions?
> *


fuck it do it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 20 2010, 12:31 PM~17552218
> *yeah my opinion is 2 leave it alone  :biggrin:
> *


I'll show you an satuday at our show why I want to do it.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 20 2010, 12:49 PM~17552415
> *I'll show you an satuday at our show why I want to do it.
> *


q vo pues!! como andas?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 20 2010, 08:03 PM~17556534
> *q vo pues!! como andas?
> *


busy homie, spending money I don't have, and building some stock for my backyard shop, tu sabes bike parts here and there. Also buying some shop equipment.


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 20 2010, 12:49 PM~17552415
> *I'll show you an satuday at our show why I want to do it.
> *



u did not showed me shit :angry: 

but thx 4 da best of show :biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:0


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 22 2010, 06:49 PM~17572876
> *u did not showed me shit  :angry:
> 
> but thx 4 da best of show  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro I was super busy baby sitting some of my members. Tomorrow. I'll have alot more time.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 22 2010, 06:49 PM~17572876
> *u did not showed me shit  :angry:
> 
> but thx 4 da best of show  :biggrin:
> *


that was a set up lol lol


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll see you on Sunday mike. You still down on the parts? I'll take you a couple seats too.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 25 2010, 08:05 PM~17604084
> *I'll see you on Sunday mike. You still down on the parts? I'll take you a couple seats too.
> *


yeah did u get a seat oh i need the holeses for the air set up


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 26 2010, 10:09 AM~17609998
> *yeah did u get a seat oh i need the holeses for the air set up
> *


No seat yet, but I have some seats for a couple bikes I want done.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 26 2010, 10:37 AM~17610218
> *No seat yet, but I have some seats for a couple bikes I want done.
> *


k ill look for the seat and the crank


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

well i had been busy, so i hadn't ordered the raffle tickets. but thanks to my wife we just placed the order for 2,000 tickets. hopefully it all goes good. 




so tickets will be $5 each or 5 tickets for $20 until july 30th. the raffle will be held aug. 1st the tickets will still be sold during the 24 hr even on july 31th through aug 1st for $5 each no more 5 for $20.

again thanks to everyone that is helping out with this build, all the way from parts, to motivational support. thanks.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

this is a list of things already being donated

sheet metal: Arellano fabrication Salinas Cali.

rear star/moon/sun insert. (syked1 and latino66 ) in progress will come from Montreal Canada

crank, and seat (clownconfusion) will get this weekend

fenders, and kick stand(poor_boys) received already

sprocket (el_raider and jagster) in progress

seat post clamp, and goose neck, and purple flake (elspock84) received today 4-19-2010

paint job by masters auto body gilroy california ( milo, and el_raider)

striping, Chain (chamuco61) received chain already

light, seat post, bottom bearings, chain guard, and pedals (innovative customs) on order

i'll be buying the pain, primer, bondo, clear.

handle bars custom made by madrigal kustoms out of 1" stainless tubing. 

i want to thank everyone that is showing support. thanks. also for taking the time to check out my topic.

if you want to ship the parts to me please let me know ill give you my info. if you want i can cover the shipping just let me know.

Bike will be Silver with purple flake graphics and a purple pearl.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 26 2010, 10:40 AM~17610248
> *k ill look for the seat and the crank
> *



don't forget again fucker :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 29 2010, 03:29 PM~17642627
> *don't forget again fuxer  :biggrin:
> *


hey wacha your typing theres kids here..lmao.. :biggrin: 


just messing with ya.. hope it all comen good brotha..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I picked up the sprocket this weekend, and it looks sick. I ll post pics later. I also got the seat from mike, and the crank. Thanks mike. Also thanks to Joel from jagste for the sprocket.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 28 2010, 08:19 PM~17636975
> *this is a list of things already being donated
> 
> sheet metal: Arellano fabrication Salinas Cali.
> ...


 :cheesy: got some good ideas of colors to use for the striping on this one!!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 1 2010, 07:54 PM~17669312
> *:cheesy:  got some good ideas of colors to use for the striping on this one!!!
> *


 sounds very good homie. Just waiting on some parts so I can finish welding and start doing the body work.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here is the sprocket that was donated by joel @jagster and el_raider. thanks again..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

this is a list of things already being donated

sheet metal: Arellano fabrication Salinas Cali.

rear star/moon/sun insert. (syked1 and latino66 ) in progress will come from Montreal Canada

crank, and seat (clownconfusion) picked up in sacramento 5-30-2010

fenders, and kick stand(poor_boys) received already

sprocket (el_raider and jagster) p/u in sacramento 5-30-2010

seat post clamp, and goose neck, and purple flake (elspock84) received today 4-19-2010

paint job by masters auto body gilroy california ( milo, and el_raider)

striping, Chain (chamuco61) received chain already

light, seat post, bottom bearings, chain guard, and pedals (innovative customs) on order

jesse el_raider also donated $40 to help pay for the raffle ticket. 

i'll be buying the pain, primer, bondo, clear.

handle bars custom made by madrigal kustoms out of 1" stainless tubing. 

i want to thank everyone that is showing support. thanks. also for taking the time to check out my topic.

if you want to ship the parts to me please let me know ill give you my info. if you want i can cover the shipping just let me know.

Bike will be Silver with purple flake graphics and a purple pearl.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Raffle tickets will go on sale on 6-8-2010 I ordered 2000 of them just hope that we can sell them all. It's all for a good cause. 



I'll get the info so if anyone wants to make donations to the American cancer society. I'll get the link when I get home from work.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not that it matters but the wife want to know how much each ticket will be


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 2 2010, 11:26 AM~17675132
> *not that it matters but the wife want to know how much each ticket  will be
> *


Tickets will be $5 each or 5 tickets for $20 the 5 tickets for $20 is until the relay for life. The day of the event it will be $5 each.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have the confirmation that I will have the skirts with my next order of stuff i will receive tuesday... will ship same day


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 2 2010, 02:22 PM~17676604
> *I have the confirmation that I will have the skirts with my next order of stuff i will receive tuesday... will ship same day
> *


Cool thanks homie.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 2 2010, 02:22 PM~17676604
> *I have the confirmation that I will have the skirts with my next order of stuff i will receive tuesday... will ship same day
> *


boy about time...  lol just joking dude kool lets get this bike on the road...shaoooo..

hey jose what else you need ?

let me know..


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 1 2010, 10:27 PM~17670312
> *here is the sprocket that was donated by joel @jagster and el_raider.  thanks again..
> 
> 
> ...



good job :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 2 2010, 06:29 PM~17678740
> *boy about time...   lol just joking dude kool  lets get this bike on the road...shaoooo..
> 
> hey jose what else you need ?
> ...


if I need something I'll know in about two weeks, as soon as I get everything back together. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 29 2010, 08:32 PM~17644068
> *hey wacha your typing theres kids here..lmao.. :biggrin:
> just messing with ya.. hope it all comen good brotha..
> *




:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here is the link if you want to donate. thanks

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/RelayFor...nal&fr_id=20599


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

aye i went o my bank today and there was tons of the little paper that had relay for life donate $XXXXX 
so nice me donted 20 buck does that count ????


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 10:06 PM~17691490
> *aye i went o my bank today and there was tons of the little paper that had relay for life  donate $XXXXX
> so nice me donted 20 buck does that count ????
> *


it would have to be to this link. 

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/RelayFor...nal&fr_id=20599


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 10:06 PM~17691490
> *aye i went o my bank today and there was tons of the little paper that had relay for life  donate $XXXXX
> so nice me donted 20 buck does that count ????
> *


i'll ask the team captain and see what they say.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats for the ticket to the bike ??? 
i just donated 20 buck to relay for life??? or did my bank get me


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 10:12 PM~17691572
> *thats for the ticket to the bike ???
> i just donated  20 buck to relay for life??? or did my bank get me
> *


a lot of cities do the relay for life, then there are lots of teams, witch lots of times banks have teams that raise money, each team does their own raffles and stuff like that. i help out team whole foods out of watsonville california since my wife works for whole foods produce. but i'll see what i can do for you bro. no worries.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh it no big deal i just seen it and started talking to the teller about what yall are doing and i told here put me down for 20 sence i didnt have any part to donate


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 3 2010, 10:30 PM~17691776
> *
> *


in a couple weeks bro.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 10:21 PM~17691676
> *oh it no big deal i just seen it and started talking to the teller about what yall are doing and  i told here put me down for 20 sence i  didnt have any part to donate
> *


i'll ask and will see what happends. 

i know that if you do it on the link its tax deductible. 

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/RelayFor...nal&fr_id=20599


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 3 2010, 10:47 PM~17691979
> *in a couple weeks bro.
> *


sounds good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i didnt know but the courrier tried to deliver today, but i was out when he came... will have the skirts monday


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 4 2010, 04:24 PM~17698199
> *i didnt know but the courrier tried to deliver today, but i was out when he came... will have the skirts monday
> *


Sounds real good bro. Can't wait to finish this bike and see how it's going to come together.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 4 2010, 05:38 PM~17698589
> *Sounds real good bro. Can't wait to finish this bike and see how it's going to come together.
> *



I want 2 b da 1st 2 ride it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


so u better put some steel wheels on biacht :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 4 2010, 06:17 PM~17698756
> *I want 2 b da 1st 2 ride it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> so u better put some steel wheels on biacht  :biggrin:
> *


last years bike I rode around and I fell in love with it, I almost didn't want to raffle it at the end, but had to. This one is coming out good. I like the way it's coming together, but I still need to move the seat post back to make it eassyer to ride. I might get a chance to do it this weekend before I go to your house Jesse. Sunday right?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 4 2010, 06:37 PM~17698860
> *last years bike I rode around and I fell in love with it, I almost didn't want to raffle it at the end, but had to. This one is coming out good. I like the way it's coming together, but I still need to move the seat post back to make it eassyer  to ride. I might get a chance to do it this weekend before I go to your house Jesse. Sunday right?
> *



yes sir


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Well we got the raffle tickets today. So tickets are officially on sale starting today. 

$5 each ticket or 5 tickets for $20 .


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Cool  goin to go get the sjirts in about 30 mins pics up in about 1:30 and shipping tomorrow


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 7 2010, 01:28 PM~17718308
> *Well we got the raffle tickets today.    So tickets are officially on sale starting today.
> 
> $5 each ticket or 5 tickets for $20 .
> *




bout time :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cut skirts


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2010, 05:14 PM~17720210
> *cut skirts
> 
> 
> ...


wow they look real good. Thanks again homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup they came out nice, glad to help out


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

If anyone want to buy tickets you can do it by puting money on my name on this link and you get the paper so you can use it for your taxes. If you do put money let me know and I can send you your tickets.

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/RelayFor...nal&fr_id=20599


We sold our first tickets yesturday. 

$5 each ticket or 5 tickets for $20 

Thanks for everyones support. As soon as I get the skirts I'll get the ball rolling and I'll get this bike done.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

gonna ship them in a bit, goin to the post office in abit


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2010, 01:55 PM~17729203
> *gonna ship them in a bit, goin to the post office in abit
> *


Sounds real good homie. And again I want to thank you for all of your support.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a big thanks and :thumbsup: and another 2 big :thumbsup: and thanks to you for participating in the whole thing to raise money and awareness


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

parcel sent... 10 buisness days or so


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2010, 02:04 PM~17729306
> *a big thanks and :thumbsup: and another 2 big :thumbsup: and thanks to you for participating in the whole thing to raise money and awareness
> *


thanks homie. I apreciate all your help and everyone that has helped because with out you guys this wouldn't be possible.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 07:58 PM~17730734
> *thanks homie. I apreciate all your help and everyone that has helped because with out you guys this wouldn't be possible.
> *


my pleasure, and a big :thumbsup: to the other supporters for contributeing as well


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 04:58 PM~17730734
> *thanks homie. I apreciate all your help and everyone that has helped because with out you guys this wouldn't be possible.
> *



u going 2 make me :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 9 2010, 10:26 AM~17737488
> *u going 2 make me  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good bro, we have to help with what we can. I like to build bike, so I help by building a bike, some people don't like my style but what can I say. You can't please everyone. Lots of people can help, some people know people that know people, some people will have skills to do or make parts, some people will have extra parts laying around, and at the end of the day you have a sick bike.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

It looks like for the next 10 bussines days or so, I might get another chraty build, will see what happens, also I have a project pending. So might just nock that one out first.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 10 2010, 01:47 PM~17750566
> *It looks like for the next 10 bussines days or so, I might get another chraty build, will see what happens, also I have a project pending. So might just nock that one out first.
> *




pues chingale cabron :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 10 2010, 04:58 PM~17752256
> *pues chingale cabron  :biggrin:
> *


lla saves homie. I'll see what I can do today.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 11 2010, 06:06 PM~17763235
> *lla saves homie. I'll see what I can do today.
> *



any new pics?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

waitin on the skirts which are in the mail


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 12 2010, 01:00 PM~17768239
> *waitin on the skirts which are in the mail
> *


No wories I have some things I need to finish so I can get some money.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 12 2010, 12:43 PM~17768119
> *any new pics?
> *


I should have some pics this week.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wanted to share this personal experiance with all of you

is a sad day my daughter lost 2 of her soccer team players yesterday, it seems they missed practice and decided to go to the mall and got into an accident and both died  my daughter got a text bout 9pm and is an ugly feeling seeing your daughter cry like that but I hope this don't sound bad becuase I don't wish dead on no one but I'm glad my daughter was not in that car but now we got 2 young girls that their lives were cut short. may they RIP :angel: :angel: 

Also make sure you always tell your wife,son,daughter,mom,dad,uncles,aunt,brother and sister how much you love them because one day we are here and the next we don't know.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 15 2010, 10:56 AM~17793079
> *wanted to share this personal experiance with all of you
> 
> is a sad day my daughter lost 2 of her soccer team players yesterday, it seems they missed practice and decided to go to the mall and got into an accident and both died    my daughter got a text bout 9pm and is an ugly feeling seeing your daughter cry like that but I hope this don't sound bad becuase I don't wish dead on no one but I'm glad my daughter was not in that car but now we got 2 young girls that their lives were cut short. may they RIP  :angel:  :angel:
> ...


Real sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 15 2010, 11:05 AM~17793187
> *Real sorry to hear that bro.
> *



thx bro I would hate 2 b in the shoes of the parents of those girl :tears: :tears:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Just waiting on parts so I can continue this build. Souls have some uptades by the end of the week.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 10:44 PM~17862732
> *Just waiting on parts so I can continue this build. Souls have some uptades by the end of the week.
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I got the skirts yesturday, but unfortunally I won't be able use them. I didn't get the messurements right( my fault ) so I can't make them fit. Trying to see if I can get something going here locally, but I will be working my a** off on this build since I'm running out of time. 


I want to thank everyone that has, is, or will help out with this build, thanks.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

make them in to mirrors or something???


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 24 2010, 08:45 PM~17880501
> *make them in to mirrors or something???
> *


if I can't find a use for them on this bike, I'll use them on the next years trike.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 24 2010, 08:52 PM~17880555
> *if I can't find a use for them on this bike, I'll use them on the next years trike.
> *


oh wait did I just said trike? 


Well I guess no secret. Next year I'm building a relay for life trike.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I should have the new skirts today if everything goes right, bike should be ready for paint for this weekend.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms+Jun 24 2010, 08:54 PM~17880575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



let me kno we can take it 2 Milo or bomba Jess  


before I forget is my son's b day party this sun I been forgetting 2 drop of the invitation :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok my friend just droped off the new skirts will post pics when I get home.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool - hey bro can u do me a favor, and tak ea pix with the skirt where it would normally go, so i can see where the contours need changing, so i can update my template file ? thx if you can


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 03:15 PM~17919074
> *cool - hey bro can u do me a favor, and tak ea pix with the skirt where it would normally go, so i can see where the contours need changing, so i can update my template file ? thx if you can
> *


Will do homie. No problem.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Just finished the all new skirts, and welded them. I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 09:23 PM~17931895
> *Just finished the all new skirts, and welded them. I'll post pics in a bit.
> *



waiting waiting waiting :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 1 2010, 10:57 AM~17935789
> *waiting waiting waiting  :biggrin:
> *


I was so tired I didn't get a chance to do it. You should post it for me.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

awsome


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 1 2010, 01:58 PM~17937250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 1 2010, 02:01 PM~17937296
> *Thanks for posting the pic.
> *



no problem homie lucky I keep the usb cable to my blackberry here at work  




so how much are the tickets?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Jose's son enjoy his new bike


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 1 2010, 02:05 PM~17937336
> *no problem homie lucky I keep the usb cable to my blackberry here at work
> so how much are the tickets?
> *


$5 a ticket or 5 tickets for $20 until the day of the event. I'll post the link if anyone ones to get tickets, you can send the money direct to the American cancer society.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

If anyone want to buy tickets you can do it by puting money on my name on this link and you get the paper so you can use it for your taxes. If you do put money let me know and I can send you your tickets.

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/RelayFor...nal&fr_id=20599


We sold our first tickets yesturday. 

$5 each ticket or 5 tickets for $20 

Thanks for everyones support.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Well it's a long weekend so time to work on the frame. Just set up a new sound system in my back yard shop so now mo inspiration with the raggae music playing like we having a party. Hopefully bike will be ready for primer by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I have some updated pics I'll post them up later.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

this was the original skirt.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bro what happens if you move my skirt backwards until the 2 bars touch it?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

now need a new sprocket. 









started the body work.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

WTF did the sproket break?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 5 2010, 07:45 PM~17967910
> *bro what happens if you move my skirt backwards until the 2 bars touch it?
> *


it would cut into the letters.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 5 2010, 10:47 PM~17967939
> *it would cut into the letters.
> *


how they r in the panel not at the edge? just keep it along the bottom bar and slide backwards it should be close no?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 5 2010, 07:47 PM~17967933
> *WTF did the sproket break?
> *


yep. put the bike all together to make sure everything would work ok. took the bike for a ride and it broke half way around the block.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 5 2010, 10:49 PM~17967960
> *yep. put the bike all together to make sure everything would work ok. took the bike for a ride and it broke half way around the block.
> *


shit thats wack


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

oh snap cause of the rounded ness of the top of the skirt?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

before and after. pics.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 5 2010, 07:53 PM~17968006
> *before and after. pics.
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


your r lucky I did not went 2 test drive it my FLUFFY ass would of broken the whole bike :happysad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 5 2010, 06:53 PM~17968006
> *before and after. pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

all parts on the way!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 6 2010, 01:12 PM~17973960
> *all parts on the way!
> *


Thaks bro for your help and support.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 6 2010, 10:34 AM~17972687
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> your r lucky I did not went 2 test drive it my FLUFFY ass would of broken the whole bike  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jul 7 2010, 09:55 PM~17988939
> *:roflmao:
> *



was up homie :wave: 



pinche Jose went 2 ur casa ayer n nobody home :angry: i was going 2 start stealing los ahuacates :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 8 2010, 11:42 AM~17993123
> *was up homie  :wave:
> pinche Jose went 2 ur casa ayer n nobody home  :angry:  i was going 2 start stealing los ahuacates  :biggrin:
> *


Good Luck trying to get past the guard dogs, and the trees don't have anymore. I was twisting some solid square tube to make some crazy parts.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 11:59 AM~17993234
> *Good Luck trying to get past the guard dogs, and the trees don't have anymore. I was twisting some solid square tube to make some crazy parts.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinches perros con un pedo los mando a volar :biggrin: 

was twisting some solid square tube to make some crazy parts.


pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

weres the pics lol j/k 
you get it bro???? have not heard from you


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 12:03 PM~17993264
> *weres the pics lol j/k
> you get it bro???? have not heard from you
> *


I got them homie. Just been busy? So haven't tryed them. I just hope I didn't lose them.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 01:16 PM~17993852
> *I got them homie. Just been busy? So haven't tryed them. I just hope I didn't lose them.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 9 2010, 09:38 AM~18001470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 9 2010, 09:13 AM~18001659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



haterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

picked up the paint.

paint was donated by finish masters here in salinas. metallic silver. working on the flyer.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 11 2010, 09:05 AM~18016301
> *picked up the paint.
> 
> paint was donated by finish masters here in salinas. metallic silver. working on the flyer.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Still working on the bodywork. Trying to finish real soon since I only have a week.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 20 2010, 05:47 PM~18096121
> *Still working on the bodywork. Trying to finish real soon since I only have a week.
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Frame just went out for paint. Will get painted tomorrow. Hope to have pics tomorrow. 

Thanks for everyones support.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Bike is getting painted should have some pics later today.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 23 2010, 04:27 PM~18123725
> *Bike is getting painted should have some pics later today.
> *



:cheesy: sweet


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

be there mon!
usps tracking
03092880000186438147


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 23 2010, 03:36 PM~18124854
> *be there mon!
> usps tracking
> 03092880000186438147
> *


Thanks again bro.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

picsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss




fucken hot here in socal :angry: I'm ready to go back up north :biggrin: I stop by your house on monday 2 check it out


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 24 2010, 07:56 PM~18132633
> *picsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> fucken hot here in socal  :angry:  I'm ready to go back up north  :biggrin:  I stop by your house on monday 2 check it out
> *


x2 pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Ops I forgot to post the pics. I'll do it as soon as I upload the.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 25 2010, 06:46 PM~18138465
> *Ops I forgot to post the pics. I'll do it as soon as I upload the.
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak: 

hey cabron I'm stopping by your house after I get out of my 2nd job have dinner ready :biggrin: 



dam fool it feels good 2 b back 2 this great weather I hate the fucken heat :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 26 2010, 11:18 AM~18143162
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> hey cabron I'm stopping by your house after I get out of my 2nd job have dinner ready  :biggrin:
> ...


Dinner ha funny. I'll be working in the back on the other raffle bike, so mejor me trais algo. And welcome back.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 01:20 PM~18144187
> *Dinner ha funny. I'll be working in the back on the other raffle bike, so mejor me trais algo. And welcome back.
> *



gracias


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 02:20 PM~18144187
> *Dinner ha funny. I'll be working in the back on the other raffle bike, so mejor me trais algo. And welcome back.
> *


have some chorizo con huevos for him raider loves that


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 26 2010, 01:49 PM~18144460
> *have some chorizo con huevos for him raider loves that
> *



te cabe toda la rozon putito :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Where are the pics? :dunno:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jul 27 2010, 09:48 AM~18152759
> *Where are the pics? :dunno:
> *


Sorry homie. It's been real crazy trying to finish two bikes at the same time. I need to finish the king city one so I can drop it off at the paint shop by the end of the week. Cause I'm taking off to Reno for hot august nights. And I'm still waiting on the frame to be done at the paint shop.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

yea buddy HOT AUG NIGHTS gonna b sick


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 26 2010, 04:44 PM~18145376
> *te cabe toda la rozon putito  :biggrin:
> *


a dentro de tijuana hay much mexicano verdad?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I got the rest of the parts, now just waiting on the frame to cone back from the paint shop. Also waiting on the seat, and waiting on the new sprocket. Now the raffle is Sunday. And bike is not done yet, waiting on some parts, and waiting on the frame, so starting to stress now.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 27 2010, 02:37 PM~18154861
> *I got the rest of the parts, now just waiting on the frame to cone back from the paint shop. Also waiting on the seat, and waiting on the new sprocket. Now the raffle is Sunday. And bike is not done yet, waiting on some parts, and waiting on the frame, so starting to stress now.
> *


nothing like finshing at the last minute :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 27 2010, 04:46 PM~18156577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pic Jesse.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 27 2010, 05:02 PM~18156747
> *Thanks for posting the pic Jesse.
> *



ya sabes bro


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Raffle is Sunday aug. 1st it's 3 days away still waiting on paint shop to be done. So now stressed out and pisst off.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

went to target and bought the seat for the bike earlier. the new sprocket was shipped out today.


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 28 2010, 05:34 PM~18166954
> *Raffle is Sunday aug. 1st it's 3 days away still waiting on paint shop to be done. So now stressed out and pisst off.
> *


Try not to stress to much, you'll get it done. You do really good work so who ever wins will be really pleased. :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jul 29 2010, 08:17 AM~18172893
> *Try not to stress to much, you'll get it done. You do really good work so who ever wins will be really pleased. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. It means alot bro.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 29 2010, 06:34 PM~18176760
> *[
> 
> 
> ...



:0 look like a ninja star :cheesy: 


Nice sproket bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 29 2010, 04:34 PM~18176760
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


that gonna break too?? :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

just my 2 cent make the sproket and cut the letters out along with the moon and star youll have more metal ????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 29 2010, 03:51 PM~18176967
> *that gonna break too??  :happysad:
> *


I hope not hno: hno:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I sure hope this one will not brake. It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 29 2010, 10:42 PM~18182381
> *I sure hope this one will not brake. It should be here tomorrow.
> *



is it here yet :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

If anyone want to buy tickets you can do it by puting money on my name on this link and you get the paper so you can use it for your taxes. If you do put money let me know and I can send you your tickets.

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/RelayFor...nal&fr_id=20599




$5 each ticket or 5 tickets for $20 

Thanks for everyones support.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/RelayFor...nal&fr_id=20599


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Raffle will be at 9 am tomorrow morning. Sprocket didn't make it, and at the looks of it I won't have the bike ready eather. The frame is done but still at the paint shop. Can't find the guy with the keys to go open the shop. We have to hope for the best.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 31 2010, 11:21 PM~18196766
> *Raffle will be at 9 am tomorrow morning. Sprocket didn't make it, and at the looks of it I won't have the bike ready eather. The frame is done but still at the paint shop. Can't find the guy with the keys to go open the shop. We have to hope for the best.
> *


any pics of final product??


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 19 2010, 11:23 PM~18359296
> *any pics of final product??
> *


I have like one. But i haven't had time to upload it.


----------

